# Aussehen der Stars bewerten



## denito (8 Dez. 2008)

Habt ihr schon mal das aussehen der Stars mit Punkten oder Noten bewertet?

Ich habe in einer Tabelle das Aussehen aller deutschen und ausländischen Stars die sich so auf meiner Platte befinden bewertet. Es gibt Punkte für Gesicht, Haut, Busen, Bauch, Figur, Arsch und Beine. 
Dabei habe ich die Punkte so vergeben: 0 Punkte = "hässlich"; 1-3 Punkte = "eher schlecht"; 4-6 Punkte = "normal"; 7-9 Punkte = "hat was"; 10-12 Punkte = "gut"; 13-15 Punkte = "sehr gut"; 16-18 Punkte = "weltklasse"; 19 Punkte = "perfekt" und 20 Punkte in "Ausnahmefällen".
Das ganze gewichtet (Gesicht ist mir wichtiger als zb Bauch) gibt eine Endpunktzahl.
Die Tabelle ist bei mir schon auf über 800 angewachsen. Meine Top 3 sind Allison Stokke (19,5), Jennifer Lopez (19,10) und Vanessa Petruo (18,38). 

Hat von euch vielleicht auch einer so eine ähnliche Datenbank?


----------



## Muli (8 Dez. 2008)

Naja ... eine ausführliche Datenbank habe ich nicht, aber auch ich habe meine Herzdamen 

Die sind im Speziellen:

Annemarie Warnkross
Sonja Zietlow
Salma Hayek


----------



## denito (8 Dez. 2008)

Annemarie ist schon sehr klasse. Super Figur...


----------



## Katzun (8 Dez. 2008)

meinst du sowas?

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=189095#post189095


----------



## denito (8 Dez. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> meinst du sowas?
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=189095#post189095



Das Thema fand ich auch gut. Hab ja auch geantwortet, aber ich meine eher eine art Datenbank auf dem Rechner.


----------



## Ronja (9 Dez. 2008)

Für sowas hab ich nicht wirklich die Zeit bzw. wohl zu viel Real Life. *gggg* Aber ich hab eine ziemlich vollständige Jennifer Aniston "Datenbank".


----------



## denito (9 Dez. 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Für sowas hab ich nicht wirklich die Zeit bzw. wohl zu viel Real Life. *gggg* Aber ich hab eine ziemlich vollständige Jennifer Aniston "Datenbank".



Real Life hab ich auch noch zwischendurch (hoho). Nein im Ernst: Meine Datenbank gibts bestimmt schon 5 oder 6 Jahre und ich "arbeite" höchstens mal ne Stunde in der Woche daran.

Ist Jennifer Aniston dein Favorit? Was magst du an ihr besonders?


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Mareile Höppner
Judith Rakers


----------

